# Fix for Setup Call Failure During Guided Setup



## Carriere (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm hoping that there may be a fix out there, besides boat anchor, for a Series 1 TiVo that gets stuck on the first Setup Call screen during Guided Setup.

I've been trying to hack my Series 1 TiVo so that it will accept Canadian postal codes. Everything was fine until this morning. I then updated my rc.sysinit file with a reference to a hack that was supposed to allow for Canadian postal codes.

Unfortunately, when I try going through Guided Setup the TiVo gets stuck on the first Call Setup screen. Specifically there is a Failure when it tries to connect (it prepares and then dials OK).

I have subsequently overwritten the rc.sysinit file with the backup that I had made but I have the same failure.

It seems the TiVo isn't even looking at the replacement rc.sysinit file and goes directly to Guided Setup.

I think I need to somehow update a file so that when I unplug and then plug back in my TiVo that it starts at the beginning by checking the rc.sysinit file and goes to TiVo Central instead of skipping directly to Guided Setup.

I won't be surprised if this has been discussed before, here, but I cannot find it.

Does anyone know where this has been resolved in the past, or how to fix this?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Carriere (Mar 17, 2007)

As Rosanna D'anna says "nevermind".

I didn't copy the backup to both Partition 4 and Partition 7.

Now that I have, I'm back in business.

Thank you anyway.


----------



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi can you elaborate how to change rc.sysinit file and goes to TiVo Central instead of skipping directly to Guided Setup?

I am having the same issue and has no phone line in house.
I do not mind taking the drive out and mount on PC to modify the rc script if that is all it takes.

BTW is there a way to update the clock without a phone line?


----------

